# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  > [SOLVED] Parse Error - Google Drive Spreadsheet

## mglassco

Hello,

So I am manually keeping records for my small business and am wanting to create a formula that can reduce the payments I receive accordingly by the transaction fee's

So if I use Square card reader, they take 2.75%. My F column is bound to a drop down list of Square,Wave,No. I will use this to track if I used a service that has a fee. A column is the Fee for my services.

Here is the formula I came up with and I am getting the Parse Error on

=IF(F4='Wave',A4*.971-.30,IF(F4='Square',A4*.975, A4))

I also tried

=IF(F4='Wave',(A4*.971-.30),IF(F4='Square',(A4*.975), A4))

If they paid with Wave I get charged 2.9% + .30 cent transaction fee
If they paid with Square its 2.75%
If its no, I just want the fee to remain

I could be way off base, but the reference I am using for my formula is from here

http://spreadsheets.about.com/od/oth...f-function.htm
= IF ( A1 < 26 , 100 , 200 )

----------


## mglassco

well I guess google doesn't like single quotes ' must be "

----------

